# DIY surface skimmer



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

My new tank started to have a bit of a surface film, and before I purchased something like the fluval skimmer, and spend a bunch on pipe fittings etc to get it onto an FX6, I figured I would try making one with some parts I had.

I used a garden hose to fit the end of a drink bottle to a spare HOB filter I had, cut some crenellations into the end of the bottle (in this case it was a Yope yogurt drink bottle), stuffed some filter floss into the bottle and the HOB filter, and voila, free surface skimmer.

It's easy to adapt this so it's self regulating height wise, but for my test a manual adjustment was enough.

Within an hour, the surface was crystal clear


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

And here's what I mean by a crystal clear surface


----------

